# 91 Nissan Sentra.. fuel problem



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 91 Nissan Sentra, automatic transmission, fuel injection. Ok so here is the problem. I took it in to get a oil change/filter 2 days ago. They said I needed new belts and air filter in the next couple of months. Ok will replace those later. Ran fine the last 2 days and then this morning it wouldn't start. It will try to turn over, not the clicking sound. Family member checked the spark plugs, battery, yes it has fuel, took the air intake off to check something, had me step on the gas when they did that. Some days I can smell gas after I start it, but not always. It has the Oil/battery/Check Engine lights are all glowing. Also checked the distributor and it was fine.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Are those dash lights on when the motor is running?


----------



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

The engine will not start.. It sounds like it is trying but it will not turn over.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Are the injectors clicking? Have you hooked up a fuel pressure gauge?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Scan for codes, it will probably give you a clue as to exactly what is wrong.


----------



## SlvrPhnx (Oct 9, 2009)

Can't afford the tow and then the diagnostic charge of 215$.. Calling a mobile mechanic to come take a look at it.. much cheaper.. 125$ = service charge+1 hr of time. Coming today and he has all the equipment and he was a Nissan Technician till 92.. so hopefully he will be able to figure it out..


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Pitty if it's just flooded...


----------

